# You Asked, We Got Another



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok folks, you said we should get another rat to keep Oreo company and we did. She is fawn colored and very sweet. I will take pics hopefully by tomorrow and put them up on the blog. Stay tuned.

-----------------------------------------------------------
http://onaridge.blogspot.com


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Cooool cant wait to see pic-a-s!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay! Oreo will be so happy!


----------



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

Here she is...meet Priscilla, and a bigger cage! But man oh man, that wheel squeeks. I couldn't figure out what it was at first. Then Mike oiled it and it is now much quieter.

http://onaridge.blogspot.com/

Permalink:
http://onaridge.blogspot.com/2007/10/another-one-saved-from-snake.html


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She looks a little dark for a fawn, but man, lookit that face! Awww...


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Fawns are very orangey. Your new girl might be mink? She's very cute! 

That cage will be too small for them when they grow up (I have the same one). It could work if you took out the wheel and gave them a lot of free time, but it would be best to start thinking about/saving up for a bigger cage ^_^


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaaaw how sweet they are


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Too cute!

I have that cage too - I attached it to 3 others for some of the rescues we get in (after proper QT and introductions of course!)


----------



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

So you must like that cage then? Good. I wasn't sure what I was doing when I got it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The cage is all right, but it will get small for them... If neither rat likes a wheel you could cut it out, I suppose.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

OMIGOSHTHENEWBABYISSOCUTECANIHAVEHERPLEASEKAYTHANKS.


----------



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

Just an update: rats are doing very well and my son loves them. I have actually enjoyed their company as well. They are kinda cute. 

The cat has been found on top of the cage, just sitting there. Then he lost interest and no longer bothers them.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cute little ratties!

I have that cage and what people say is true, it's rather on the small side. But my girls are almost never in there unles they're asleep, as long as you make sure that the ratties get lots of out time, then you can make it work with some modification. 

I left the wheel in because they started to use it, but I may yet take it out. Another good thing to do is move the bottom ladder and make it a shelf. I clipped it in front of the door, which added a nice space for them. Also, I clipped fabric underneath the top shelf to make a hammock, which is their all time favorite place to sleep, I highly recommend it.


----------



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh the hammock is a great idea! Any pics of this modified shelf and hammock? Right now they love to squoosh into the empty feed trough.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful new girl! I would like to add my vote to the "She looks like a mink to me" group. Blazed faces take my breath away every time. Which is probably why I'm concidering adopting another girl from my local rescue .


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

windyridge- yes, there are photos, I actually put some up right before I read your post. They're under "my cage" (I'm soooo origional) under the Rat Homes forum. I'm still trying to figure the best way to use this cage, probably the wheel is going to go, and if I could add anther shelf where the wheel was, it would be pretty good. But that metal's so THICK, I haven't been able to figure out how to get the darn thing off!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet im glad you got Oreo a friend


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Check out this site for an easy DYI hammock and even extra shelf idea.
no sew toys


----------



## windyridge (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info.!!


----------

